# HF Pocket hole jig



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

it certainly looks more solid than Kreg counterpart and costs half the price.Does anyone have experience with it? The height is not adjustable which means easier setup and less ideal screw position but I do not plan on using it on anything besides 3/4 boards. Or should I stick with Kreg?


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

What's the price difference?


----------



## jtdon (Jan 5, 2017)

I use the HF and love it. Fast setup and easy to use, refaced all my kitchen cabinet doors and drawers. The jig is mounted on a 3/4 piece of plywood that I clamp down with the end vise on my workbench.


----------



## IndianaWoodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine works great! I had it out of the box and was using it in a matter of minutes…I made a closet storage unit for my daughters bedroom and this little gem worked like a charm.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

maybe it's the picture, but it looks like it starts the hole higher up on the board. It could be an illusion. This might prevent drilling into a narrower piece of wood placed horizontally in the jig???


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like the tip of the drill bit hits metal at the end of drilling each hole?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Why do you say that? With a pocket hole, the drill bit should stop just shy of exiting end of piece being drilled.


> Looks like the tip of the drill bit hits metal at the end of drilling each hole?
> 
> - Broglea


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

Since I haven't used the pocket hole jig lately I might be misremembering , but I think the depth of the hole is determined by setting a stop collar on the drill bit.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have any experience with the HF jig but one thing that looks like it could be a problem is that there is a gap where the bit enters the wood. On the Kreg jig, it is flush against the surface where the bit enters the wood which should provide better support around the entry. It would seem to me that the gap, which is probably to provide a way for chips to exit the hole, could possibly contribute to more chip out so if you plan to have exposed pocket holes that you plan to put plugs in, that could be a consideration. I have no idea if that is a actually a problem, just an observation.

Another observation is that it looks like they use different angles to handle different thickness of wood? The Kreg jig always maintains the same angle and adjusts for the thickness by adjusting the height of the guide. Not sure if that makes any difference, just another observation.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I've never seen this in my store and if I didn't already own the blue one I would try this. The reviews on their site are pretty favorable.


----------



## gailmo (Jul 23, 2015)

I have used this jig for a long time. It works great, but mount it on a piece of plywood that you can clamp down to your table. I like the kreg drills better than the HF ones - and I also like the Kreg screws. Go for it!


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

I like mine. The only problem I have is that on soft wood it tears the opening of the pocket hole. I have not had this problem on harder woods. I have mine mounted to plywood that slides into my bench. The guides are removable and can be clamped onto your work for remote drilling. I do use the Kreg drill bit though.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I Had no idea HF had this. This may replace my old jig, not Kreg.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

the video is very promising too.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Kreg supports a lot of online and offline woodworking content through sponsorships if that makes any difference. I've had a Kreg jig for years and haven't worn it out.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't worry about wearing out a Kreg jig. It is covered by a lifetime warranty.The advantage is being able to change modules for the Jig. I have the standard, the Micro and the HD, all adjustable. Warrenty support is top notch. When my HD bit broke, contacted them and they sent me 2 new ones. The other system that goes on sale at the Orange Big box is General with the kit for clamping. http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-X2-Professional-Face-Frame-System-8562/205661373 It does drop to $100 a few times a year. Dan


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe not helpful here, but I highly recommend the Porter Cable quick-jig. It's not cheap but it's also not plastic and has some pretty useful features. I haven't used the HF but it is economical and if it does the job stick with it. I switched up to the PC when I got tired of using my little clamp-on Kreg. Can't knock any of these.

Pocket holes sure do make life easy. I always feel like I am cheating when i use pocket holes.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Just sayin (pocket hole plug cutter (maker)):

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61541


----------



## Davem23 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have the HF and a Kreg HD. When doing face frames both work equally well. I like the Kreg for case work because it is easier and faster to set it and move it around on the large panels.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I had to order my HF jig online - most of their stores don't carry it.
Mine works great. I am not a huge fan of Kreg style construction, but when I have used it, my HF did exactly what it was supposed to do and the results were great.

I do buy the Kreg screws at Lowe's after I used up the ones that came with the HF and also finally bought a Kreg bit, but I cannot see paying three times the price for the basic jig. The HF is just fine.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I am another advocate of the HF jig. I like its construction, and it works. I can't ask for more than that.

I don't think I would ever build anything where I was concerned about exposed pocket holes. I just think, for me, they are to be hidden whenever possible. If seeing the hole is a problem, then I do that joint some other way. If it is rough work, then I am likely to have exposed drywall screw heads and other examples of quick fasteners, so a pocket hole won't matter.


----------

